# Celeste (trapped)



## TazRy (May 30, 2020)

Rare visit from Celeste.

No fee, cherry blossoms/summer shell tips appreciated but not necessary

I'll dm dodo for smooth visits 

Some DIYs also on the ground


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (May 30, 2020)

Hey! Can I stop by?


----------



## Oldtimer (May 30, 2020)

May I visit? Thanks.

Lora from Paraíso


----------



## MayorGong (May 30, 2020)

Hi! I would love to visit if possible ^^
I'm Arantxa from Namu


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 30, 2020)

Can I come pls?


----------



## Roxxy (May 30, 2020)

Hi, can I visit please? Have some fishbait


----------



## xSany (May 30, 2020)

Hey, can i com over?


----------



## Opal (May 30, 2020)

Can I come too please if she's still there?


----------



## Buffi (May 30, 2020)

Hi I would like to come to visit


----------



## JellyBeans (May 30, 2020)

would love to come by!


----------



## adripiedri (May 30, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're still open!


----------



## Bunnii (May 30, 2020)

Hi I’d love to come


----------



## biksoka (May 30, 2020)

Interested


----------



## Cantisama (May 30, 2020)

Would like to visit please ^^


----------



## Buffi (May 30, 2020)

Can my husband also come visit? King Krab by Bookpinch?


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 30, 2020)

May I stop by, please? 

LynseyH666 from IslaDeLuna


----------



## TazRy (May 30, 2020)

Open again for about an hour  same details as OP


----------



## Romaki (May 30, 2020)

I'd love to come by!


----------



## moo_nieu (May 30, 2020)

I'd like to come please


----------



## Tinkeringbell (May 30, 2020)

I'd love to come over too!


----------



## BlkGrlMgc (May 30, 2020)

May I visit please? Will bring bait.


----------



## Karlexus (May 30, 2020)

Hi, I would like to visit please


----------



## kazaf (May 30, 2020)

Hi, I would like to visit please.


----------



## angiepie (May 30, 2020)

May I come by?


----------



## Snek (May 30, 2020)

Hello! Is Celeste still there? I would like to come


----------



## Jillenium (May 30, 2020)

Could I come too please?


----------



## Aquilla (May 30, 2020)

hello! If you are still open and Celeste is still around, could I stop by? Unfortunately I don't have bait ready available right now but I could bring some spare diys that I've got.


----------



## lars708 (May 30, 2020)

Are there meteors? Asking for a friend


----------



## TazRy (May 30, 2020)

lars708 said:


> Are there meteors? Asking for a friend


No sorry, I've seen all of 4 stars in several hours


----------



## lars708 (May 30, 2020)

TazRy said:


> No sorry, I've seen all of 4 stars in several hours


Ah it's fine!! Thank you anyways!!

I still have yet to get any gemini fragments because meteor showers are so rare


----------



## TazRy (May 30, 2020)

lars708 said:


> Ah it's fine!! Thank you anyways!!
> 
> I still have yet to get any gemini fragments because meteor showers are so rare


Ive struggled with Gemini ones too, only managed  to get 2 up to now from going other islands


----------



## nerfeddude (May 30, 2020)

Hello! I would love to drop by if you're still open! And you want the hardwood, not the regular wood, right?


----------



## TazRy (May 30, 2020)

nerfeddude said:


> Hello! I would love to drop by if you're still open! And you want the hardwood, not the regular wood, right?


Yeah hardwood


----------



## Ro1 (May 30, 2020)

.....would love to stop by if still open


----------



## nerfeddude (May 30, 2020)

TazRy said:


> Yeah hardwood


I could bring a couple stacks!


----------



## TazRy (May 30, 2020)

nerfeddude said:


> I could bring a couple stacks!


Ty I've DM'd you now



Ro1 said:


> .....would love to stop by if still open


 Will DM you shortly


----------



## v a p o r w a v e (May 30, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Xdee (May 30, 2020)

Hii can I pls stop by


----------



## Whohaw (May 30, 2020)

Yes please, will bring some hard wood.


----------



## bluemusicgrl (May 30, 2020)

If you are still open, I too would love to visit


----------



## wilky (May 30, 2020)

if youre still open i can bring some hardwood and gemini stars!


----------



## elizarose (May 30, 2020)

I would love to stop by!


----------



## k1234_acnh (May 30, 2020)

Hi! I would love to visit!


----------



## Merumeruki (May 30, 2020)

I'd like to come by!Thank you ^^


----------



## TazRy (Jun 9, 2020)

Shes back


----------



## Hoshi (Jun 9, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## FishHead (Jun 9, 2020)

TazRy said:


> Shes back


I'd like to visit as well!


----------



## MangoCrunx (Jun 9, 2020)

May I come visit please?


----------



## Kaey (Jun 9, 2020)

I'd like to visit


----------



## Salomebibouland (Jun 9, 2020)

I would love to come too


----------



## Adster (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey! If you’re still open, would it be okay if I come too?


----------

